# Police Officer Justin Terney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Justin Terney*
Tecumseh Police Department, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Monday, March 27, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 22

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 3/26/2017

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Justin Terney was shot and killed while pursuing a fleeing subject at approximately 11:30 pm.

He conducted a traffic stop of a vehicle near South Cooper Drive and Benson Park Road. The driver of the vehicle fled on foot and Officer Terney pursued him. Officer Turney deployed his taser, but it had no effect on the man. The subject then drew a firearm and shot Officer Terney several times. Officer Terney was able to return fire, striking the subject numerous times.

Officer Terney was transported to a local hospital where he died from his wounds.

Officer Terney had served with the Tecumseh Police Department for one year.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Gary Crosby
Tecumseh Police Department
109 W Washington Street
Tecumseh, OK 74873

Phone: (405) 598-2115


----------

